# Gut the cat?



## 92GOLDGXE (Nov 11, 2005)

Anyone know if the exhaust gets REALLY loud and crappy sounding if you gut the cat on the stock exhaust?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

it's illegal, as in a federal offense to gut your cat.
there is NO power to be gained by doing so.
and yes it will sound like crap


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I did it to my old truck, just playing around. Sounded like shit. Didn't like the sound, so I cut it off, along with the muffler. Even worse. You will gain no power and lots of people will point and laugh.


----------



## 92GOLDGXE (Nov 11, 2005)

"it's illegal, as in a federal offense to gut your cat"

First of all do you think anyone cares about breaking the law doing mods? like seriously where i live modified exhaust. ILLIGAL Lowering the car to the point the headlights arent a certain hight from the ground ILLIGAL hell in california i think an intake is illigal Second no one on this earth car prove you gutted the cat for all they know it was the last owner where i live to pass inspection its just a visual check and when u gut it its still there and Third In my opinion Gutting the car will give you maybe 1-2 horsepower witch is un noticeable but it is something where you said its nothing why would you buy a highflow if it didnt do something 1-2 horsepower is also what you will get from an intake and everyone seems to do that.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

I run straight pipes on any car that I mod. I know of a shop than will do it for ten bucks and let me keep the cat for the core money. Depending on what kind of setup you run, you will gain hp, although you may lose some low end torque. My maxima was a little sluggish of the line, but after 3.5K, it would take off. It was very loud, and to combat this, you can have a resonator or two thrown on....oh and it's illegal:banana: .


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

straight up.

DO NOT GUT your car ....there really is NO need to do this.

There is NO gain on hp....

If anythign else, get a random tech cat ....but dont gut it .....useless and waste of time.


----------



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

Not to mention, I've read somewhere that the cat's materials are cancerous. Just get a highflow cat from Magnaflow, and you'll be set.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

92GOLDGXE said:


> "it's illegal, as in a federal offense to gut your cat"
> 
> First of all do you think anyone cares about breaking the law doing mods? like seriously where i live modified exhaust. ILLIGAL Lowering the car to the point the headlights arent a certain hight from the ground ILLIGAL hell in california i think an intake is illigal Second no one on this earth car prove you gutted the cat for all they know it was the last owner where i live to pass inspection its just a visual check and when u gut it its still there and Third In my opinion Gutting the car will give you maybe 1-2 horsepower witch is un noticeable but it is something where you said its nothing why would you buy a highflow if it didnt do something 1-2 horsepower is also what you will get from an intake and everyone seems to do that.


people are stupid, the HP gains are in your head not on the dyno.
Hell, humidity changes can cause a change of 1-2hp on the dyno


----------

